# I did not have any idea that



## guinguette83

Hello everyone! could someone please help me translate this sentence?

I did not have any idea that he had french friends.

I have come to this sentence but i think it is incorrect:

Je n'avais eu aucune idee qu'il a des amies Francais

( I want to respond to someone whom i asked for help, but apparently he only speaks french! and I had no idea!  )

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jetman

Mon essai:

Je n'ai eu aucune idée qu'il avait des amis français.


----------



## Avignonais

Pourquoi pas l'imparfait? Est-ce qu'on doit avoir le subjonctif?
Je ne savais pas du tout qu'il ait des amis français??

amis=masculine or mixed
amies=feminine
Alors, les francophones?


----------



## BMR

My attempt :
_Je ne me doutais (absolument) pas qu'il avait des ami(e)s français(es).
Je ne savais pas du tout qu'il avait des ami(e)s français(es) ?
_


----------



## Avignonais

BMR, so it is indicative, not subjunctive, with "savoir pas"?


----------



## Aoyama

BMR attempts are OK.
One more : je n'avais aucune idée qu'il avait des amis français (_eu_ is not correct here, it is the imparfait -imperfect).


----------



## Nicomon

I would say exactly like BMR  

Another option

_J'ignorais (complètement) qu'il avait des ami(e)s français(es)_


----------



## BMR

Aoyama said:


> BMR attempts are OK.
> One more : je n'avais aucune idée qu'il avait des amis français (_eu_ is not correct here, it is the imparfait -imperfect).



But this one : _... une idée qu'il avait ..._ sounds very strange to me ...  
Maybe another construction : ... _aucune idée du fait qu'il avait ...  _but it becomes very complex and unnatural.


----------



## guinguette83

Thanks very much everyone!! Very quick responses!  I did not know there were so many possibilities to choose from, (and i picked the one that was incorrect  ) Thanks again!


----------



## Nicomon

BMR said:


> But this one : _... une idée qu'il avait ..._ sounds very strange to me ...
> Maybe another construction : ... _aucune idée du fait qu'il avait ... _but it becomes very complex and unnatural.


 
I agree.  Robert & Collins does suggest  « _je n'avais aucune idée qu'ils se connaissaient_ » to translate "I had no idea that they knew each other", but it wouldn't be my first choice either.


----------



## Aoyama

> I did not have any idea that he had french friends.


Should first better be (to my mind) :
I had no idea that he had french friends

Which can be rendered in French (as I wrote) :
je n'avais aucune idée qu'il avait des amis français

Now, does this sound strange ... ? Matter of judgement but  :
je n'avais aucune idée qu'il était malade /qu'elle avait quatre enfants 
doesn't _shock_ me ...


----------



## BMR

Aoyama said:


> Should first better be (to my mind) :
> I had no idea that he had french friends
> 
> Which can be rendered in French (as I wrote) :
> je n'avais aucune idée qu'il avait des amis français
> 
> Now, does this sound strange ... ? Matter of judgement but  :
> je n'avais aucune idée qu'il était malade /qu'elle avait quatre enfants
> doesn't _shock_ me ...



Maybe I'm wrong, but I've some difficulty to say :
_avoir idée *que *quelque chose ...
_In my opinion (my habit) :
_avoir idée *de* quelque chose ..._


----------



## Aoyama

Il y a plusieurs expressions (que l'on finit par mélanger) qui s'apparentent à ce qui nous occupe :
*avoir idée que* (mais généralement à la forme négative : ne pas avoir idée que)
par ex .: je n'avais pas idée *que* c'était si cher ( + proposition)/ je n'avais aucune idée du prix (+ nom) _de ..._
*avoir dans l'idée que*
*avoir une idée de*


----------



## Nicomon

> Aoyama;2611733]Should first better be (to my mind) :
> I had no idea that he had french friends


I agree completely



> Which can be rendered in French (as I wrote) :
> je n'avais aucune idée qu'il avait des amis français


 
True.  But that wouldn't be my first choice.  n'avoir aucune idée que = ne pas savoir/ne pas se douter ou... ignorer.  J'aime « faire court ».



> Now, does this sound strange ... ? Matter of judgement but :
> je n'avais aucune idée qu'il était malade /qu'elle avait quatre enfants
> doesn't _shock_ me


It does't _shock _me either. But again, I would more likely say « je ne savais pas/j'ignorais».


----------



## Aoyama

Some more food for thought :
- Vous savez ce qu'il fait dans la vie ? Non, je n'en ai aucune idée/ j'ai dans l'idée qu'il doit être flic.
(which shows the link between _savoir_ et _(en) avoir une idée_ )
- Vous n'avez pas idée du bruit qu'ils ont fait hier soir !


----------



## Ben-J

hi,

All that Aoyama says is correct, therefore the first BMR reply=ies are correct


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Some more food for thought :
> - Vous savez ce qu'il fait dans la vie ? Non, je n'en ai aucune idée/ j'ai dans l'idée qu'il doit être flic.
> (which shows the link between _savoir_ et _(en) avoir une idée_ )
> - Vous n'avez pas idée du bruit qu'ils ont fait hier soir !


 
_Je n'en ai aucune idée/Vous n'avez pas idée du bruit_ _qu'ils_... are correct, of course (both examples = idée de). What bothers me is "_idée qu'il_", and nothing between _idée_ and _qu'_. It may be grammatically correct, I just don't like the sound of it.  For instance I wouldn't say _j'ai dans l'idée qu'il doit être flic_, but rather something like _d'après moi/à mon avis, il doit être flic._ Des goûts et des couleurs...


----------



## Aoyama

_j'ai dans l'idée qu'il doit être flic = _je soupçonne/subodore qu'il doit être flic, different from 





> _d'après moi/à mon avis, il doit être flic._


...


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> _j'ai dans l'idée qu'il doit être flic = _je soupçonne/subodore qu'il doit être flic, different from ...


 
I wrote "something like".  Just couldn't think of _soupçonne_, in the spur of the moment. I would say _je soupçonne qu'il *est*,_ which imho is equal to _à mon avis il doit._ 
But that would be the subject of another thread...


----------

